# Official Raptors vs. Heat Thread (03.02.04)



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

<center>
<center>
*Toronto Raptors* vs. *Miami  Heat* 
(25-34, 5th, Central) | (25-35, 3rd, Atlantic) 
 


*
Tuesday, March 2nd.
7:30 PM 
TV: NBALP, RSNE, rsn
Radio: Fan 590


Projected Starting Lineups:
 vs.  

Marquee Matchup: PF







vs.







*

__________________________________________________

*Previous Matchup*: _December 14th, 2003 Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON_
*Box Score (12/14) - Miami (90) Toronto (89)*








 Vince goes up for a shot over two heat defenders in the teams last matchup. Vince's return from injury will be key to the raptors success.

*NBA's Game Preview!* 









</center>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince isn't going to make a difference. Raptors will lose this.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

Vince should play only if he's 100%...


Raptors should win this one if not

Bye to the playoff


----------



## Bobby Buckets (Aug 7, 2003)

Bosh is the key, if he plays well we will win!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Heat has pretty much owned us this season, so they will win this one too.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hellbot, I did the alignment thing you asked me about before with the team names/records/logos. If you don't like it, I can fix it back to how it was.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

looking forward to seeing Wade play.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bobby Buckets</b>!
> Bosh is the key, if he plays well we will win!


No he isn't. He's by far the least important out of all the *primary* starters, specifically Alvin, Jalen, and Vince


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

One more game on the loss column. :no:....


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

critical game for the raps...vince will be back because he know's the significance of this game and the game vs the knicks in the comming week


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

i think wade not play this one...

WADE maybe not play


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> i think wade not play this one...
> 
> WADE maybe not play


Not a difference factor


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> No he isn't. He's by far the least important out of all the *primary* starters, specifically Alvin, Jalen, and Vince



bosh is more important than alvin at this point.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Not a difference factor


what are you talking about? losing their starting point guard that's also one of their top scorers? cmon matt, you know better than that. wade's more important to the heat than AW is to the raps.


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

10 in a row after tonight  nothing more to say about it


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

on the fan 590 last night, i heard one of the hosts say something i found rather funny. 

paraphrased, "the miami heat are the hottest eastern conference team fighting for a playoff spot right now. while the knicks have lost six in a row, and the raptors have lost nine in a row, the heat have only lost three in a row. they're on fire." 

also, i didn't know this, but apparently the raptors haven't moved anywhere in the standings since they began their slide. they're currently 7th in the EC, and were also in 7th back when they were 25-25 on february 10.

i don't know if i believe that since i don't remember the knicks being above .500 at any point in the recent past, but it still underlines how pathetic the eastern conference is this year. 

9 straight losses can't even hurt you anymore: "9 straight losses? you're golden."

peace


----------



## VINCEDUNK15 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Vince Is Going To Play Tonight!*

HE WILL BE IN UNIFORM TONIGHT 

BRADLEY TO INJURY LIST 

TSN.CA


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

*note to KO*


Curry cant guard Odom.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Now how the **** did Bradley get injured again? Anyways, he's the only Raptor that I care less about THE MOST. 

You see DAllatt, the Raptors lost 7 or 8 games without Vince, and the RAptors are making a seargence tonight with Vince. If he wasn't in the game tonight, this game would be walk in the park.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> looking forward to seeing Wade play.


I am also looking forward to seeing Wade play but unfortunetly he is out 7-10 days, but his replacement alston should makeup for wade not playing


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

can someone tell me why Raptor didnt resign Rafer Alston?


Rafer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Milt


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

glover bein released and falling into your hands has made u guys a lot deeper and better....ur lucky u were able to get him. He is consistent and is and will ocntinue to be a great spark off the bench for u guys


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Barry and Radmanovic for Marshall? In your dreams.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

With Vince, a greater chance of winning. How ****in hard is it to understand?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Nice gritty win by the Raptors.

it wasnt pretty, but its still a win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Vince isn't going to make a difference. Raptors will lose this.





> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> With Vince, a greater chance of winning. How ****in hard is it to understand?



Fantastic game by Vince. If he plays like this through the rest of the season, we will be in the playoffs and looking HOT. Vince had a huge night, considering he's missed half a dozen games. He looked ready to play.

I thought the turnover late by Jones, where he travelled, would be the official excuse play for the Heat. But that final play was awful. Bosh initiated contact and Jones probably should've shot free throws. I'll take a million mistakes by the refs through the game, just don't screw up on the last damn play! Man..

Raps win! Finally. Now lets get this ball rolling.

And for those who always rag on Mike Curry, it would be hard to say he didn't have a great game today. Made some big defensive stops and was an essential ingredient to our fourth quarter defense.

1 down, 12 to go. Get'er'done!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In reference to my quotes you mentioned, I was saying Vince wasn't going to make a difference only in tonight's particular game, because I knew he wasn't 100%, and I knew Odom and Butler were going to take over. 
And he makes the Raptors's chances of winning greater EVEN IF the Raptors lost tonight,


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that's awesome.

I was gonna say everything you did. The refs made two really bad calls on Jones there, it's too bad that the game had to come down to that. Also, Michael Curry played very well today.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> And for those who always rag on Mike Curry, it would be hard to say he didn't have a great game today. Made some big defensive stops and was an essential ingredient to our fourth quarter defense.



ya, he had one good game, but still doesnt make up all the other bad games he played in.

The problem is KO thinks Curry can guard ALL Power Forwards. Who knows, we might see Curry on Kwame Brown and Haywood in Washington.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

VC is invincible!!!!

we WIN!


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

where are all the VC haters tonite?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

you guys wanted heart and leadership from Vince and he produced. i was a little scared at first cause he looked 2 steps short on defense and his shots but after getting warmed up he took over. 

it was good to see mason jr getting it done at the point, not sure we'd want him there under pressure but he's better than milt. 

bosh is trying hard not to pick up fouls but he wasn't getting the calls till the final play, awesome.

VC should be back at full strength a couple weeks down the line when Rose comes back. it will be nice to have a starting point guard again, despite VC's effectiveness as point forward.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

I just found out Brevin Knight was released, I think the Raptors should pick him up.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm definitely glad to see Vince back.. he definitely played with heart tonight despite his ankle injury... this team should be able to hold the fort now that VC is back until Rose and Alvin come back. That's when we'll make our run...


----------



## DAllatt (Jun 13, 2003)

Vince....awsome.

I hope he can continue to play like this. I refuse to jump on the bandwagon yet. He must continue to play like this night in and night out. Which isn't to say that he needs to match those stats... but with the heart. Vince played tough tonight and that was the most impressive thing about his entire performance. However we've seen it in the past, but it has never been consistent. I hope, I pray it continues. 

Vince really created for everyone out there tonight. I was very impressed with his ability to take the ball at his defender and take advantage of each individual opportunity. He was also very active on the glass tonight. Often the only raptor around the net on the offensive end.

However we can't forget that it was only the miami heat...and without DW. One step at a time now...but things are looking up


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Great hard fought down to the last minute win.

We had good scoring off our bench today, particularly Roger Mason and Dion Glover. I thought Jerome Moiso played well, but I don't like the 2 rebounds in 18 minutes, he played good defense, but he's got to have the worst hands I've ever seen, he can't catch. And Michael Curry played great today, and don't say this is his only good game he's had this season, he's had plenty before his injury. Played great physical defense on Odom and that was key.

Chris Bosh probably got frustrated out there, he was fighting for position almost every play on offense and pretty much never got the ball. I'd really like to see him get more touches, but I can understand because his other teammates were HOT.

Vince and Donny was the *1-2 PUNCH!* today. That was beautiful. Vince did such a great job creating for his teammates today, and his shot looked really good, where I thought it would be very rusty. Donny was on _fire_ from three point land today, he just wouldn't miss anything, and was getting beautiful setups from Vince. Excluding the first bit of the first quarter, Vince played solid d today and was playing great help defense. 

This is how we need Vince to play night in night out, and he can obviously play much better than this. He wasn't even 100%, but he gave a 100% effort. Love to see that from your star player.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

VINCE ¡¡¡¡¡ :allhail: VINCE ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

everybody is praising vince for one good game.... =\ if he plays with this much heart and passion for at least like 20 of our remaining games then i'll be happy but through most of the season hes shown that he doesnt seem like he really cares that much...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> everybody is praising vince for one good game.... =\ if he plays with this much heart and passion for at least like 20 of our remaining games then i'll be happy but through most of the season hes shown that he doesnt seem like he really cares that much...


So that means you can flame Vince for one bad game?


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> everybody is praising vince for one good game.... =\ if he plays with this much heart and passion for at least like 20 of our remaining games then i'll be happy but through most of the season hes shown that he doesnt seem like he really cares that much...


While I do agree that there has been games where he didn't really show up.... I would totally disagree that it was for most of the season. I think what really screwed us over was the 5 game winning streak we had after our big trade. Got everyone comfortable/cocky... not just Vince.. the entire team. I think what we went through humbled everyone, and I really think we'll make a nice run towards the playoffs...


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> everybody is praising vince for one good game.... =\ if he plays with this much heart and passion for at least like 20 of our remaining games then i'll be happy but through most of the season hes shown that he doesnt seem like he really cares that much...


i guess theres critics no matter what.... 

anyhow, a great win for the raps...this game shows u how much VC can really benefit from a GOOD long range shooter like D. Marshall....and also vice verca


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Vince win games, T-mac win stats.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Vince win games, T-mac win stats.


I cannot agree more  ....

well, the overall team did good probably because of Vince's return....I like this team going into the playoff now....also, I guess KO finally found his rotation players now....Glover, Moiso played pretty good off the bench which we need.... Curry played good D today.....


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

dion glover really added some much needed depth for the raps..the raps will be great when rose and AW are back.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:woot: :woot: :woot:

glad to finally have this victory. see how much fluid our offence VC with Vince?

just having 2/3 of our primary pieces shows much better we are as a team, and having 3/3 will show how much of an impact we could've made.

all aboard the VC bandwagon


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mattsanity*!
> Vince isn't going to make a difference. Raptors will lose this.





> Originally posted by *Mattsanity*!
> With Vince, a greater chance of winning. How ****in hard is it to understand?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## StartingBenchWarmer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sammysamosa</b>!
> where are all the VC haters tonite?


happy that we get to FINALLY take ONE night off.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking for the first quote....guess you found it....:laugh: :laugh: .....


----------



## StartingBenchWarmer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

:allhail:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Vince win games, T-mac win stats.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

